# What breed?



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So, my friend sent me pics of the goats he takes care of for his grandparents. He sent me pics of them today and they both look full Nigerian. But, I’m not sure if they are because the older doe has blue roaning like a Pygmy. I would like y’all’s opinions on if they are a mix or not.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is Colorado, the mom. 
















And this is Maple, Colorado’s daughter.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They do look Nigerian.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Bump


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cute!

They definitely have more of the Pygmy colors and build. I'm guessing they are Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf mixed.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s what I was thinking but I’m not very good at guessing mixes.


----------

